# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Brand Your Business Through an iPhone App

## sima aktar

Businesses are using iPhone apps to extend their brand - traditional consumer goods such as Clorox bleach and non-traditionals such as designer Diane von Furstenberg have an iPhone app. What's the magic? What's the attraction. In a word - CHANNEL. The iPhone has carved out a unique marketing channel to its users - in a sense it's like a brand new TV channel, *[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]* that's hot, that's cool, and with loyal viewers.


Ever witnessed a discussion between an iPhone user and a non-user... let's just say the iPhone user is usually the one left standing, with what the iPhone can do, what apps the iPhone user has and how much better it's made their lives. Now imagine leveraging off that kind of commitment to a channel for hosting a portal into your business! As the saying goes. "Priceless"!


Actually the cost of getting an app unto the iPhone platform has come down by way of a number of innovations, some related to updates in the iPhone operating system and some by way of integration of CMS (content management systems) into the platform. The end result is that a semi-customized business portal can be had for a mid four figure price as available through RadioTrafix, and which cost can be offset by in-app advertising and/or pay for download.


When the average age of the iPhone user is 37 years old according to Admob's Mobile Metrics Report of 2010, you know that this is a perfect market for many consumer goods & services. And when the gender split of just over half of device users being male is taken into account, the potential market essentially replicates the general population reached by other traditional means.


To the extent the iPhone user is not being reached by your competition, this is a fantastic opportunity to use this new channel to gain new ground, expanding your brand's electronic footprint and market. If your competition's already on the app platform, it's time to move quickly to integrate the features of their app into yours and more, else they will find a loyal following that may be impossible to unseat - especially when the iPhone's viral sharing capabilities through social networks such as Facebook and Twitter are taken into account!

----------

